# John Deere 1020 Remote Breakaway



## Jeff44 (May 19, 2017)

Hello-

Where can I find the cheapest RH Remote Breakaway for my John Deere 1020? Don't have time to rebuild.

Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Breakaway coupler should require over an hour or 2 to reseal. I have no idea where the cheapest source for a replacement is.


----------

